# Blue Dream



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2013)

:icon_smile:


----------



## kaotik (Nov 10, 2013)

you grow that or just get some nugs?
i just don't recall seeing it any time.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2013)

:ciao:  *Kao*

That was the first one I harvested from clones a local friend gave me...Have some I have yet to share...Ya know...many plants only time for some shows...Have you tried this strain?

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2013)

Me and the Wife have and we really liked it. Made me cough my *** off though.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 10, 2013)

not yet, she's on my list though 
looks nice (forgot to say )


----------

